# Vietnamese Noodles



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2002)

(I made these last night and the only reason I call them "Vietnamese" Noodles is because of the cilantro and lime with the use of soy sauce.  Amounts are an approximate as I did not measure.  )

Sauce:
soy sauce (about 2/3 cup or a little more)
beef consommé (about 1/4 - 1/2 cup)
water - about 1/2 - 3/4 cup 
chopped garlic - 1 large, chopped
Hoisin sauce – about 2-3 TBS.
touch of toasted sesame oil

fresh bean sprouts
grilled shrimp
London broil  

Toss noodles in warmed liquid mixture in a skillet then add grilled shrimp and London broil just to heat them a bit.  Remove to a large bowl and add bean sprouts just to warm a bit.  Top noodles/shrimp/London broil with bean sprouts then top them with cilantro, spring onions, and serve with lime slices.  I sliced the London broil very thin and then cut those strips in half (long way) again.  

I marinated the shrimp in pretty much the same as above except the Hoisin sauce and beef consomme.  Next time I will toss in olive oil before grilling to keep moist.

London broil was marinated with about the same except I added some teriyaki sauce and lots of dried garlic, rubbed in.  I cooked London broil on grill for 7 minutes each side because it was thicker than normal.  Let rest for at least 10 minutes before cutting.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Dec 16, 2003)

*What kind of noodles?*

Hello, this dish sounds tasty! I'm curious though, what type of noodles did you use? I.e. rice noodles, semolina, etc.? Thanx! Atomic Jed


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 16, 2003)

That's a really good question! LOL  I think it was a type of vermicelli - the man who owns the Asian market picked them out for me.  They were long, sort of ribbony (but not like curly noodles) and they were a little flat and narrow.  They were a solid noodle color, not clear like a rice noodle.


----------



## Atomic Jed (Dec 16, 2003)

Kitchenelf, thank-you for your reply! If by chance you happen to see those noodles again, please let me know what they are called. I am interested in learning more about Asain noodles. Thanx again! Atomic-Jed


----------

